# Couldn't resist



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

I should have been unpacking and organizing my studio and my shop, but with all the cool videos of everyone steaming, I could not resist the temptation.

I only played for an hour though,,, but it was still a good time.


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Richard: You made the right decision playing trains a bit. Unpacking will take care of itself. Good to see you back.

vr Bob


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, you unpacked the train stuff, you mean there is more to upack than that?


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Rich, do I understand correctly that you are back on the mainland? 

Larry


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

yep, I'm back, and bought a place in CA instead of Maui,,, long story and it kinda makes me sad. But its a nice house in a nice neighbor hood with a studio and a shop,,, so I guess I won't complain  
Garret,,,,, I like your philosophy


----------



## ORD23 (Jan 2, 2010)

You're getting closer to Kansas! 

Ed


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Ed,,, 
Yeah,,, so close, that sometimes I forget I'm not in Kansas


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Welcome back... Yup .. you have to run a train with a load of passengers.. lol


----------



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

You will be able to come to the Summer Steam-up now.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

I should be unpacked by the summer


----------



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

Then you'll just have to pack again to come to the steam-up.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

"Could't resist" ??? 

Ha, when it comes to Steam... Resistance is futile. 

Aint it grand?


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By rkapuaala on 01 Nov 2010 09:26 AM 
I should be unpacked by the summer  

....of which year? My dad still has boxes packed from the 1994, 1978, 1966, 1961...etc moves!


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Garret,,, I sure hope I don't end up like your dad!


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, he started with turn-of-the century modelling while living in California (Monterey) so you are on a good start!


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Spule 4 on 01 Nov 2010 07:21 PM 
Well, he started with turn-of-the century modelling while living in California (Monterey) so you are on a good start!


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Think how much closer you are now to Diamondhead. Can't you feel the puuuul to go there? 

Larry


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Larry Green on 03 Nov 2010 07:52 AM 
Think how much closer you are now to Diamondhead. Can't you feel the puuuul to go there? 

Larry 

Actually he is about midway between Diamondhead and Diamondhead, so the pull is between "home" and "steam". Of course, he could drive (or walk) to Diamondhead, but he'd have take a boat (or swim) to Diamondhead.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Wow, so thats a Eastern thingy? I guess I would have to choose home, and on an airplane,,, I could paddle my canoe,,, my ancestors did it.


----------



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

Your ancestor was Thor Heyerdahl, the Norwegian? :>)


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Thor just drifted because he didn't think we were smart enough to paddle and navigate.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By rkapuaala on 04 Nov 2010 01:41 PM 
Thor just drifted because he didn't think we were smart enough to paddle and navigate. 

I've known quite a few people that couldn't walk and chew gum... maybe paddle and navigate is similar?


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

ouch!! But those old Polynesians did both quite well. The hokulea project just about blew all Thors theories out the door.


----------

